# ستائر رول شتر



## الغروووب (7 فبراير 2014)

*
 مؤسسة روائع وبيس التجارية 

الرول شتر " هو الحل الأمثل للباحث عن التميز
لكي تحمي منزلك من الغبار والاصوات والامطار 
والضوء والسرقات وتكون في امان باذن الله

 الحل الامثل هو ان تقوم بتركيب ستائر الرول الشتر
على منزلك ومن مميزات الستائر الرول الشتر

 مميزات الستائر الرول الشتر 
 - جميع الألوان حسب طلب
- صفائح الألمنيوم مرنه جدا مستحيلة الكسر
- تعمل على الكهرباء وبالتحكم عن بعد أو بشكل عادي
- لا تتأثر بالظروف الجوية القاسية
- مضمونه لمدة عشر سنوات ضمان شامل


لطلب المنتج الاتصال
جوال أو واتساب
 0503277266
مدير المبيعات / فيصل 


































​*


----------



## الغروووب (3 مارس 2014)

*رد: ستائر رول شتر*

http://www.qassimy.com/vb/showthread.php?p=10605283#post10605283


----------

